# [HS] Monopole de google ?

## DaiKo

Salut  :Smile: 

Voila ce matin je me pose une question existentielle, Google possède-t-il un monopole sur les moteurs de recherche ? Est-ce bon de n'utiliser que google ?

Rien qu'en regardant sur ce forum, quelqu'un recherche une information hop ni une, ni deux, on le redirige gentillement vers google (Il y a des champions pour ça  :Wink:  )

Personne n'utilise d'autre moteur de recherche ? en existe d'autre qui soit aussi performant voir meilleur ?

----------

## bosozoku

Il existe une multitude de moteurs de recherche mais il a fallu que ce soit google qui devienne le plus performant. Ca me paraît normal d'utiliser le plus performant. 

Il est sobre, assez neutre et très efficace. Par contre juste une opinion personnelle, je trouve que l'équipe de google s'éparpille un peu partout la (gmail, le truc du journal etc...). Ils font quelque chose de très bien : le moteur de recherche, autant concentrer leur efforts pour qu'il devienne encore plus performant.

Donc pour moi, google la plupart du temps (en fait quand je reflechi, je cherche jamais sur autre chose que google...)

----------

## yoyo

 *DaiKo wrote:*   

> Personne n'utilise d'autre moteur de recherche ? en existe d'autre qui soit aussi performant voir meilleur ?

 Bien sûr qu'il en existe d'autres !

Il existe même des méta-moteurs qui interrogent plusieurs moteurs de recherches à chaque requète.

Mais google est vraiment efficace (amha) et il est très rare de ne pas trouver ce qu'on cherche en l'utilisant.

En plus il est rapide, dépouillé, offre pas mal d'option de recherche (sur les forums, les imagesd etc.) a un cache qui est parfois bien utile etc.

Il est probable, que d'autres moteurs fassent jeu égal mais bon s'il faut en plus de tester toutes les distrib Linux, tester tous les moteurs de recherche, on ne s'en sort pas ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## DaiKo

Idem pour moi, c'est d'ailleur ce qui me fait reflechir... J'ai un peu peur qu'il ce repose sur leurs loriers si il n'y a pas de concurence... (un peu comme Microsoft avec Internet explorer)

Sinon c'est vrai qu'en ce moment il on tendance a manger a tous les rateliers... et sa fait logtemps que je n'ai pas entendus parler de moification au niveau meme du moteur de recherche...

----------

## laharl

 *DaiKo wrote:*   

> et sa fait logtemps que je n'ai pas entendus parler de moification au niveau meme du moteur de recherche...

 Mouais. C'est pas parce que il n'y a pas de modification de présentation pour l'utilisateur qu'il n'y a plus de dev. 

Le robot d'indexation des pages en continuelllement mis à jour pour l'améliorer et surtout pour contrer les dernières techniques des webmaster pour rendre un site mieux classé (ou pour rendre un site concurrent invisible).

Exemple: http://www.google.com/googleblog/2005/01/preventing-comment-spam.html

Sinon moi aussi, j'utilise exclusivement Google pour mes recherches.

----------

## ttgeub

Euh ben moi aussi j'utilise presque toujours google, mais yahoo m'a récemment donné des réponses pertinantes. Je pense que google a tendance a négligé un peu trop les forums ce qui lui ote de la pertinance parfois

----------

## fafounet

Pareil que Google ...

----------

## Enlight

Hé ben et dire qu'on revendique le droit à la diversité...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Bon, ben j'ai aussi mis que google vu qu' à 99.99% (pour chercher de pages html) Les 0.01% restants c'est www.alltheweb.com

----------

## CryoGen

Moi aussi , que du google matin, midi et soir   :Wink: 

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Hé ben et dire qu'on revendique le droit à la diversité... 
> 
> 

 

Et ben le oui , mais la diversité ne veut pas dire changer parceque tout le monde utilise un truc que nous utilisons aussi  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

ouais mais bon, au moins avoir d'autres liens dans les favoris alors histoire de montrer qu'on est des rebelz's   :Laughing: 

----------

## Intruder

Pour moi aussi c'est 100% Google mais comme dit plus haut pourquoi ne pas utiliser un outil performant?

----------

## kernelsensei

Ben moi aussi c'est google ! Il detient peut etre le monopole, mais il est efficace au moins !

Si vous me trouvez quelquechose de mieux, je prends !

----------

## titain

salut, chez moi depuis que je suis sous linux c'est google mais lorsque j'était sous win c'était google et copernic. d'ailleurs à ce sujet existe-t-il un métamoteur sous linux car lorsque j'ai cherché je n'ai rien trouvé?

----------

## yoyo

 *titain wrote:*   

> salut, chez moi depuis que je suis sous linux c'est google mais lorsque j'était sous win c'était google et copernic. d'ailleurs à ce sujet existe-t-il un métamoteur sous linux car lorsque j'ai cherché je n'ai rien trouvé?

 Ben fait une recherche dans google ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

OK -> []

----------

## Dais

J'avoue que la quasi totalité de mes recherches se font sous Google .. pourtant Yahoo m'avait impressionné dernièrement ! Mais vu que j'ai eu la flemme de changer la recherche firefox pour Yahoo, j'y suis jamais vraiment passé ..   :Laughing:  Tiens je vais retenter yahoo  :Razz: 

----------

## Monrake

Google Powa, ils sont loin devant les autres pour le moment. De plus la possibilité d'avoir des emails ainsi que les nouvelles est très interressant.

----------

## Trevoke

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> En plus il est rapide, dépouillé, offre pas mal d'option de recherche (sur les forums, les imagesd etc.) a un cache qui est parfois bien utile etc.

 

Rapide ok, mais depouille? www.google.com/ie <- ca s'est depouille. Pas de pub rien.

Bon, sinon, moi ca va faire cinq ans que j'utilise www.alltheweb.com, et les rares fois ou j'utilise google je retourne a alltheweb pour trouver ce que je cherche.

Il est possible que mes interets soient mieux couverts sous alltheweb, mais vu qu'on est tous plus ou moins similaires ici ca m'etonnerait..

Je pense juste que Google reprend la ou Yahoo! a laisse. C'est pratique mais bon, y a evidemment de la controverse..

Enfin. Pour moi, c'est plutot "jamais google, toujours autre chose"

----------

## DaiKo

Ben au moins il y a encore un irreductible  :Wink: 

C'et vrai qu'il a l'air sympas ce moteur, a premiere vue ça ressemble beaucoup a google...

mais bon google a un avantage indeniable : son nom est plus cour  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Bof, avec autocomplete il s'agit de taper "al" ou "go" alors ...

Irreductible malheureusement pas vraiment  :Sad:  Si je dois me servir d'usenet, je me sers de Google.. Et j'ai un compte sous Gmail..

----------

## legabier

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> je trouve que l'équipe de google s'éparpille un peu partout la (gmail, le truc du journal etc...)

 Une rumeur parle de téléphonie IP par google,..

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,2-1454225,00.html

----------

## zdra

Et le choix "Moi je n'utilise que la recherche sur le forum gentoo" ???

Fin sinon moi aussi j'utilise à 100% google parce qu'il est intégré par défaut quand on tapes des mots dans la barre d'url de epiphany.

Sinon google ne se repose pas sur ses loriers il me semble, dernierement ils ont ajouter google suggest

----------

## Trevoke

Moi je prefererai qu'on ne confonde pas "bon moteur de recherche" et "moteur de recherche pour les QI a deux chiffres".. Je suis mechant mais bon, je trouve qu'il faut exagerer.

----------

## Dais

Euh les QI à 2 chiffres ça doit représenter un gros paquet de monde, vu que la "moyenne" est entre 90 et 100 .. lol

Sinon, quelqu'un sait pourquoi je n'arrive pas à ajouter des moteurs de recherche dans mon firefox ?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Euh les QI à 2 chiffres ça doit représenter un gros paquet de monde, vu que la "moyenne" est entre 90 et 100 .. lol
> 
> Sinon, quelqu'un sait pourquoi je n'arrive pas à ajouter des moteurs de recherche dans mon firefox ?

 

Moi j'utilise l'extension Needlesearch, ca roxe pas mal !

----------

## zdra

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Euh les QI à 2 chiffres ça doit représenter un gros paquet de monde, vu que la "moyenne" est entre 90 et 100 .. lol

 

La moyenne est par définition du QI égale à 100, puisqu'on calcule le QI en fonction de cette moyenne. Si tu réponds plus que la moyenne des gens t'as plus que 100, si tu réponds moins t'as moins de 100.

----------

## rg421

 *Quote:*   

> La moyenne est par définition du QI égale à 100, puisqu'on calcule le QI en fonction de cette moyenne. Si tu réponds plus que la moyenne des gens t'as plus que 100, si tu réponds moins t'as moins de 100.

 

Non. Enfin, c'est vrai, mais c'est faux.

En fait, la moyenne théorique est de 100 (comme l'eau qui bout à 100°... quand elle est pure). Il s'avère que celui qui l'a calculé était un peu optimiste... La moyenne constatée est autour de 95 (d'ailleurs, l'eau du robinet ne bout pas à 100° exactement).

A part ça, je googlise joyeusement, essentiellement dans usenet d'ailleurs... (Hop, retour in charte avec triple saut périlleux arrière).

----------

## Trevoke

 *rg421 wrote:*   

> Non. Enfin, c'est vrai, mais c'est faux.

 

C'est de la logique quantique ?

(et hop, retour en direction de nulle part)

----------

## Dais

CASSÉ  :Razz: 

(Pis finalement, le chat, il est mort ou pas ?  :Razz: )

----------

## Trevoke

'scusez-moi hein, je resiste jamais a un bon gros troll baveux  :Wink: 

Google pas, mon pote, c'est mauvais pour la sante *charge son fusil a pompe*.

Et pis le chat, le chat.. Si tu veux tu installes xchat et tu vas voir par toi-meme!

----------

## Enlight

100 c'est pas la moyenne mais la médiane! à mon avis la moyenne est au dessus de 100...

----------

## Dais

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> 100 c'est pas la moyenne mais la médiane! à mon avis la moyenne est au dessus de 100...

 

Au-dessus ? Quand je vois les merdes qu'il y a un peu partout, je suis pas si sûr que l'on vole très haut.. Enfin bon, il n'y a pas que le QI comme indicateur d' "intelligence", il y a aussi le QE (Quotient Émotionnel) et plein d'autres trucs, et il faut aussi voir que tous ces nombres ne sont pas vraiment représentatifs car nous prennent un "snapshot" à un moment donné.

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Et pis le chat, le chat.. Si tu veux tu installes xchat et tu vas voir par toi-meme!

 

Non mais j'veux pas pirater des vidéos de pr0n d'animaux moa !

(troll tellement velu qu'il devient très très vaseux)

----------

## Enlight

Ben la mediane c'est 100 par definition donc les resultats sont corrigés pour y arriver et l'ecart type en France c'est 16 par definition (25 pour les USA. d'où les supers-QI des stars)

Donc avoir 100 ça veut juste dire qu'il y' autant de gens qui ont fait mieux que toi que de gens qui ont fait moins bien. Après les plancher sont souvent aux alentours de 70 et les plafonds vers 145 pour un test standard. Quand quelqu'un se fait...un plancher ce qui doit être plus que rare tout de même, ben on reteste pas sur plus simple, alors que tous ceux qui passent les 130 sont souvent aiguillés sur des tests spéciaux supposés fiables jusqu'aux alementours de 180. D'où la moyenne probablement supérieure à 100.

Pour le QE c'est plus ton aptitude à enc... ton prochain qu'on essaye de mesurer en général.

----------

## Trevoke

Oh, oh, un QE? Ou ca? Je veux voir!

Quand j'avais neuf ans mon QI etait de 135 ou 131 ou un truc comme ca..

Maintenant je dois en etre a 100 lol  :Smile: 

----------

## zdra

ralalal ce cours de statistique... Brrr que de mauvais souvenirs ces equart-type etc... Fin bon de toutes facons le QI ça veut rien dire !

----------

## Enlight

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Oh, oh, un QE? Ou ca? Je veux voir!
> 
> Quand j'avais neuf ans mon QI etait de 135 ou 131 ou un truc comme ca..
> 
> Maintenant je dois en etre a 100 lol 

 

Normalement ça bouge pas, sauf croissance anormale. Avec 135 tu peux tenter mensa, il parraît qu'aux states c'est vachement bien vu!

----------

## Trevoke

Bon dis, fais-voir un test de QE la  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

QE j'ai pas sous la main, mais qi tu peux essayer http://nicologic.free.fr

----------

## Dais

Bah le QI change dans ta vie, vu que si tu ne travailles pas ta logique par exemple, tu perds quelque peu l'habitude de t'en servir. Mais bon, il ne change pas dans des proportions immenses non plus.

Enfin bon les tests de ce genre, j'trouve ça pas dur, mais c'est pas pour ça que je suis un génie, ça se saurait  :Laughing: 

----------

## DaiKo

euh on parlait de google non ?

enfin sinon je tenterai bien un test de QE  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Oui mais google on a vite fait le tour.

http://www.shibumi.org/eoti.htm

----------

## Marsu

 *Dais wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   Et pis le chat, le chat.. Si tu veux tu installes xchat et tu vas voir par toi-meme! 
> 
> Non mais j'veux pas pirater des vidéos de pr0n d'animaux moa !
> 
> (troll tellement velu qu'il devient très très vaseux)

 

je crois que dans le contexte, il voulait savoir si la fiole s'était cassée ou pas pour le pauvre chat

d'ailleurs, les chats, c'est bien connu : ce sont les souffre douleur des physiciens

----------

## DaiKo

Bon suite a ce thread je me suis mis a utiliser alltheweb.com, et je doit dire que je suis plutot surpris, les resultats que j'obtient son souvent plus pertinent que ceux de google... surtout pour les recherches en français...

et la possibilité de faire des recherches pour une groupe de langue est plutot pas mal (j'ai decouvert apres que google proposait la meme fonction mais elle me semble moins intuitive).

enfin tout sa pour dir qu'il vaut bien google et qu'il est injustement meconnus...

++

----------

